
Ask HN: How do you organize your tasks / life? - caser
I&#x27;ve decided in 2017 that I want to be more organized, and so would be interested to know what processes you use to stay organized &amp; focused.<p>For me, I think the biggest issues right now are that I don&#x27;t have 1 universal to-do list, and I don&#x27;t have specific time set aside for planning &#x2F; prioritizing all the tasks on my plate.<p>So, at the very minimum, I&#x27;m planning to put some time aside on Sunday each week to plan out what I&#x27;m doing and when I&#x27;m doing it, and to try and be rigid about keeping everything in one central task &#x2F; project list.<p>What else have you found helpful? Would love to hear simple &#x2F; useful processes that keep you going.
======
newswriter99
As a last-minute disorganized person, I can say that writing things down
analog style is useless. I'll just lose/forget to look at the paper.

Instead I try to fill up my phone's calendar with "to do" items which have
specific alarms. Some of them are daily, others are weekly, etc.

It's hard to track my progress but at least that method allows me to get
"reminded" that I wanted to put my mind to something.

------
ConroyBumpus
todo.txt and its accompanying structure [0] / rigor are a good starting point.
Keeping the thing in a place that syncs across multiple platforms is an
exercise for the reader.

[0] [https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/The-
Todo.tx...](https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/The-Todo.txt-
Format)

